# If you don't have the current TUG Member password



## Makai Guy (Jul 20, 2005)

*With the switch to the new individual login system of members-only areas of the TUG website, this post is OBSOLETE effective 23 March, 2007.* - Makai Guy


The TUG Member password is provided to those who have actually joined TUG.Note: TUG membership is not required to register as a user of the bulletin board and your free registration on the bulletin board does NOT automatically provide you with TUG membership.  There are *Join TUG* links in the red link bar at the top of every bbs page.​The TUG Member password provides access to members-only portions of the TUG website, such as Reviews, Ratings, and Sales Database.  It is also used to establish your TUG Member status here on the bbs.The TUG Member password has no effect on your general access to the bbs - each bbs user has his/her own personal password for that.  See this thread for information on establishing your member status on the bulletin board.​The TUG Member password is emailed with the membership materials you receive when you *join TUG* and when you renew your membership.  A notification with the new password is also emailed to all members of record any time the password is updated.  The most recent update of the TUG Member password was November 26, 2004 and the revised password was emailed to all TUG members of record prior to that date.

If you are a TUG member and you have not received an email giving you the current TUG Member password, it is probably due to one of these reasons: 

*TUG's membership records* no longer contain the correct email address for you.  This is generally because you have changed your email address but have not notified TUG.  Every year about 30% of the password mailings are returned due to invalid addresses for TUG members. If you need to update the email address in your membership record, *click here* and submit the update form.IMPORTANT: Note that your TUG Membership record is completely separate from your bbs account.  If you also wish to update your email address for the bbs you must do that separately via the BBS *User Control Panel*.  Also, the email address you enter in your bbs profile does NOT automatically update your TUG membership record -- in fact many TUGgers prefer to use a different address for the bbs.​
*Spam blocking* software on your system or at your mail server may have blocked the mass email believing it to be spam. If your system has a folder in which it places suspected spam, check there for the mailing.  If you think you have lost this mailing due to spam blocking, try submitting the form mentioned below, as the response will not be a mass mailing.

*Your mailbox is full.*  Many TUG emails are rejected for this reason.

*Checking wrong email address.*  You'd be surprised (or maybe you wouldn't) how many people enter one email address for TUG, but then never check that address for messages.

*Your TUG membership may have expired.*  Usually members receive a reminder via email before their membership expires, but many of these never arrive due to the causes indicated above. By submitting the form below your response will indicate if your membership has expired.
*If you need to have the TUG Member Password sent to you*, submit the _Password Request Form_ found on the *Password Help* page.   Note that response to this is a manual operation so response will not be instantaneous.*Hint:* if you ARE a TUG Member, and if the bbs shows you as being a TUG member, it means you have the current TUG Member password in your bbs profile.  Go to your profile for a reminder.​*Do not write to BBS Administration with questions about the TUG Member password.*  We are members, just like you.  We have no more access to the TUG membership records than you do.  If all else fails you can write to *Bill Rogers*, who is the only one that can help with membership issues.


----------

